# Webinar on January 13th, 2015 at 9AM PST on chronic health hazards from LED light



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Merry Xmas! 


Details here: 
http://www.ledsmagazine.com/webcasts/2015/01/leds-and-humans.html

One hour long. 
Free, but requires registration. 

It's posted on an LED industry magazine so the webinar could be biased, however I'm definitely checking it out. 

The issue on hand is on possible long term effects of extended exposures to LED light over many years, which we do not have adequate data to prove either way. It's only a recent phenomena that back light for computer screens have been fitted with LEDs. 

https://gigaom.com/2014/09/01/what-is-the-blue-light-from-our-screens-really-doing-to-our-eyes/

LED lighting uses pcLED which can be more precisely described as blue LED pumped solid state fluorescent lamps. The huge amounts of area under the curve in the blue hump of the spectrum is due to the way they work and it's distinctively different from other sources. The relative area under the curve for blue is nowhere near as wide for fluorescent lamps.


The picture was photochopped from real LM-79 lab report on an LED product. http://www.aleddra.com/AleddraSpec/LM79-LLT-4-T8-D-SW-120-U-D-10-50K.pdf


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Good Man..:thumbsup:

Bring back Mercury Vapor lights:thumbup:


----------



## Texas_LED_Guru (Mar 1, 2013)

Electric_Light said:


> Merry Xmas!
> 
> 
> Details here:
> ...


Common sense tells you not to stare at the flame of a welders torch or the sun for too long too... 

I think metal halide HID's on cars & street lights are cause for more concern myself, but that's just me.

Everything is relevant.


----------

